
Ask HN: How can I combine photos from 2 cameras? - nyc111
As the title asks: I want to join photos from two cameras. Cameras are fixed.
======
codelectron
Are you looking for image stitching, something like this?
[http://ramsrigoutham.com/2012/11/22/panorama-image-
stitching...](http://ramsrigoutham.com/2012/11/22/panorama-image-stitching-in-
opencv/)

~~~
nyc111
Yes! Exactly. What is the best way to transfer the image to the computer and
to this program? Can the camera transfer the photos to the computer
automatically. I'm thinking more like simple web cameras maybe not expensive
SLRs. Thanks.

~~~
codelectron
USB Web camera should do. another link to it
[http://henryhermawan.blogspot.de/2007/09/capturing-frames-
fr...](http://henryhermawan.blogspot.de/2007/09/capturing-frames-from-usb-
camera-using.html)

~~~
nyc111
Thanks. Looks good.

------
detaro
What do you mean by "join"? making a "panorama", or something else?

~~~
nyc111
No. Two cameras will be on a line and fixed. They will be triggered at the
same time. There will be overlap. So is it possible to take the images from
both cameras and superimpose them to create one image?

------
helen842000
Could you use a wireless eyefi SD card in each camera? The cameras could
remain fixed but then you can access the photos on the cards automatically.

